#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<bregma> oh man, I ate wayyyy too much ... brussel sprouts, rutabaga, carrots, parsnips, potatoes, cranberries, turkey, stuffing, gravy, and two kinds of pie
<bregma> oh, and squash
<bregma> and whipped cream
<bregma> I missed the ham and two salads
<bregma> no room
<pangolin> make a dish for later
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-11
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii-around> Greetings
<BobJonkman> Happy post-Thanksgiving morning
 * genii-around works on digesting yesterday's turkey
<BobJonkman> qq:  Where's the TO URP?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Alio Restaurant ... http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/Canada/363/detail/
<BobJonkman> Near Dundas and Bay?
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Yup. The main building that I look after is on the north-west corner next to the Greyhound station. The restaurant is the first building west of it, same owners to I also do the repairs and look after it as well.
<BobJonkman> Thanx, genii-around.  Google Maps is my friend.  Cruised past there last night with my son, hoping he comes down from UofT on Thursday
<genii-around> Cool.
<BluesKaj> nice place
<BluesKaj> for linux party :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yeah it is also my local watering-hole, they know me well :) The food is good and not too pricey either
<BluesKaj> cool:)
 * BluesKaj is tempted to take drive , but to much on the agenda this week
<BluesKaj> a drive and too much
<BluesKaj> damn kb is a pita
<BluesKaj> there wirelss kbs aren't easy to clean
<BluesKaj> these
<genii-around> The drape attachment for the vacuum usually works not too bad...
<BluesKaj> ahh, ok
 * BluesKaj has go vacuum the lawn ...leaves are falling again
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-12
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> BBL... more yard work :P
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-13
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<BobJonkman> Happy Release Day to everyone!
<BobJonkman> Izzit out yet?
<pangolin> Yes! Ubuntu 11.10 is out! Downloads at http://goo.gl/Ov56R or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<genii-around> Woo!
<BluesKaj> it seems the repos always get the hind tit :)
<pangolin> Don't be greedy be seed-y Use torrent!
<BluesKaj> pangolin, why , I don't need a full install, i just need the updates
<pangolin> BluesKaj: that is cool but the servers need help pushing it out :)
 * genii-around decides to use zsync instead
<BluesKaj> wish they'd push the uodates into the repos , so i can finish this thing and get on with other things
<dscassel> Woo!
<dscassel> Release party in #ubuntu-release-party. :D
<dscassel> Also in Toronto tonight. :D
<genii-around> Heh, yes, in around ten hours
<khoover> hey guys, how would I make a boot disk using my current system configuration?
<khoover> sorry, not boot, recovery
<khoover> nvm
<khoover> new question; would anyone here know how to set up a PHP/SQL-enabled web server running inside my ubuntu distro? Want to host a site used for school news from my computer, use DDNS as a link to the thing.
<Amgine> khoover: apt-get install apache2?
<khoover> eh, then what?
<khoover> specifically, it'd have to be able to run WordPress.
<khoover> and not bork up my home use of the computer
<khoover> hey, Amgine, would just installing the LAMP package work if I want to host WordPress on my laptop?
<Amgine> That's the full stack, but it doesn't include WordPress itself.
<Amgine> You can add the stack, then wordpress, and you'll be good to go.
<khoover> ah, that would be what i need, then
<khoover> also going to be running a DDNS server so I can access the damn thing from school, how would I set it up so that it automatically recognizes my ISP's changed it up again? Amgine
<Amgine> That I'm not sure of. Have you looked at OwnCloud software?
<khoover> if i opened an html file through it, would it be parsed correctly on the other side:?
<Amgine> khoover: Not exactly; but it's a way to save everything away from your internet appliance.
<khoover> ...oooooooh, so use a different computer to store stuff than my server. Yeah, not really an option, only have one computer open. Just gotta figure out a way to ensure my DDNS is always updated
<khoover> Amgine, how would i configure a cron job?
<Amgine> Mmm, have you checked on wikipedia how to use cron?
<khoover> yeah, doesn't say where to stick it other than the sys-wide
<khoover> Amgine, exactly how much of a vulnerability is there to attack on non-server stuff through the server?
<Amgine> Depends on your firewalls. Most routers have a firewall; make sure it is turned on.
<khoover> right
<khoover> well, been ignoring my Philosophy homework long enough, have more time this weekend to work on the damn server.
<Amgine> <grin>
<khoover> can't even head to the release party tonight. :(
<Amgine> study every day, a little, and you can go out more often.
<Amgine> <- parent, cantcha tell?
<khoover> aha, no, more just a precis to write in one night is the problem
<khoover> and christ, nano is funny to use.
<khoover> just managed to set up a cron for the IP updating script, though. hourly, should work
<Amgine> <nods>
<khoover> and woo-hoo, finally finished the 11.04 download! can backup my system, at last!
<cyphermox> khoover, if you were downloading 11.04, you may have been doing it wrong :)
<cyphermox> 11.10 got released today :)
<khoover> cyphermox, i know, it's in case 11.10 breaks my computer. making a 11.04 livecd w/ all my packages
<cyphermox> good idea
<khoover> cyphermox, also, you know much about hosting webservers? specifically, I'd be trying to get one going inside my ubuntu install, hosting a wordpress server.
<khoover> cyphermox oh, when I install 11.10, will it overwrite everything on the drive, or just the kernal files?
<khoover> OS*
<willwh> khoover: setting up ubuntu to host wordpress is easy
<willwh> if you need help, ask :]
<willwh> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3005 <- helps ;]
<khoover> yeah, i'm using the community doc to install LAMP, then the wordpress guide to setting it up. XP
<khoover> also, think my friend got invited to a release party when she knows nothing about ubuntu.
<willwh> :]
<willwh> good time to learn then!
<willwh> tbh I won't be installing 11.10
<willwh> I didn't realize that unity was the only choice
<khoover> what?
<willwh> so bugger that for a game of soldiers!
<khoover> unity's the only choice?
<willwh> yeah
<khoover> well...fuck.
<khoover> might have to go to kde
<khoover> oooooor...since the desktop apparently has a fallback mode, permanently stay in that.
<khoover> and apache2 is working! WOOHOO!
<willwh> xfce = win
<khoover> yeah, i tried that, then everything went to hell.
<willwh> http://www.xubuntu.org/ :D
<khoover> meh. would it destroy all the packages I have on here, or would it leave the gnome ones alone so I can survive?
<Amgine> Yes.
<Amgine> </ teasing>
<khoover> hey, willwh, which php5 i pick? cgi, or fpm?
<khoover> i'm getting dependency errors with an apache module, and an mpm thing.
<khoover> Amgine, anyways, will getting 11.10 affect anything other than my OS files?
<willwh> I would use fpm
<willwh> :)
<khoover> what's the difference?
<Amgine> khoover: there are always a few things to get used to with a new release, but this is a minor version number. Everything should work as you expect.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-14
<khoover> hey willwh, what ports would I have to forward to make the server work?
<willwh> khoover: just 80
<willwh> khoover: your ISP might block 80 inbound
<willwh> some of them do
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * BluesKaj hiccupd from too much coffee
<genii-around> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around, how did the release party go ?
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah, I'm curious too. :)
<genii-around> BluesKaj: A bit quieter than last year... 12-15 people came and went, there were 6 that stayed with me until around midnight
<genii-around> I was running late that night with no one to cover/welcome early arrivals. The restaurant owner said 4-5 people came 7:30-ish and left again
<BluesKaj> well, nice group then ,... wifey and i were thinking about driving down there yesterday . but i have a small gig to do tonite so it wouls have been too rushed
<genii-around> BluesKaj: There's always 12.04 ;)
<BluesKaj> yup , maybe then daughter will have her own apartment , so we can save a bit on hotel costs :)
<genii-around> dscassel: FSOSS table doesn't look too likely. Sammy and I both are working our regular jobs the Thurs/Fri. And then Sat is your presentation anyhow.
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm probably going to be there Friday.
<dscassel> When I was talking to Sammy at the global jam, he said they wanted money for tables.  So that's out.
<dscassel> If I get the CDs in time, though, I'll bring them.
<genii-around> For "community table" it's $70 which isn't too horrible, and it includes 2 door passes ( which are $40 each regularly )
<genii-around> The corporate tables are a few hundred $
<genii-around> dscassel: I find it amusing one of the sponsors is Sleemans, I keep thinking "free as in beer"
<dscassel> That's not too bad.
<dscassel> Well, next year.  Now that we know that, we can order a conference pack and start canvassing for volunteers earlier.
<dscassel> Brasero is making the job of burning CDs more difficult than it needs to be.
<dscassel> Think I'll install k3b...
<Amgine> Hey folk, about this Ubuntu 11.10 'Oneiric Ocelot' upgrade... I'm running Kubuntu, have heard grumbles about Unity, and do not see anywhere in the release notes whether this is going to screw with kde. I like what I have, don't want to change. And I've just heard another kubuntu user report the install has broken their boot.
<Amgine> What's the deal? should I upgrade or sit pat for now?
<bregma> Amgine, Unity is Ubuntu, Kubuntu still uses KDE
<Amgine> <cools> Thanks bregma.
<willwh> Amgine: I'm in the same boat - but I am an xfce user ;]
<willwh> Unity = NO TY.
<Amgine> heh. Well, I've just clicked upgrade. If I explode in a shower of random bits, don't follow my example.
<khoover> if i d/c and fail to reconnect, remember me.
<khoover> on second thought, fuck the update atm
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-15
<khoover> auuuuugh, i'm so close
<khoover> to getting my wordpress server to work.
<khoover> it loads my apache index file over the internet, won't do the /wordpress though
<willwh> hi khoover
<willwh> want some help?
<willwh> you know about screen right? :)
<willwh> I could log in and help you remotely if you want
<willwh> or just talk you through it
<willwh> whatever you are comfortable with :]
<khoover> willwh, it's good, my server's 70.51.108.146/wordpress, see the problem for yourself
<willwh> and also........ I read a sweeeeeeeeeet article about nginx and wordpress
<willwh> ok I see the problem
<willwh> kinda
<willwh> it's not loading your CSS, or your image
<willwh> quick question - was this previously developed elsehwre?
<khoover> no, this was the default
<willwh> Can you link me a pastebin of your apache site-available config?
<khoover> pastebin?
<willwh> http://pastebin.ca/
<willwh> so you don't paste TONS of stuff in to channel
<willwh> just expire the post in an hour
<willwh> also - would be helpful to have, ls -al /var/www output too :]
<khoover> hang on, i remembered i was playing around with the 8080 port, let me revert back to before that
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> I don't kthink it's using that now?
<khoover> doubtful, but it was working before I mucked around with it
<willwh> sorry - so you had your site running as you wanted?
<khoover> yeah, it was just accessing it outside of local, so i figured add another port, maybe it'll work then
<khoover> nope, still much the same after revert.
<khoover> alright
<khoover> http://pastebin.ca/2090180
<khoover> there's the stuff
<khoover> willwh, what would be some good alternatives to myphpadmin?
<khoover> that aren't web-based
<khoover> aaaaah, think i know what the problem is; it's attempting to refer to everything from the root directory, instead of from my /wordpress directory.
<khoover> can't login to fix it, how would i get at that small nugget?
<willwh> well
<willwh> you can just mysql from the terminal
<willwh> like, mysql -u username -p
<willwh> then enter password
<willwh> but
<willwh> I don't think that will be in the db
<willwh> that should all be relative?
<willwh> that's why I was asking for this; /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<khoover> yeah, that's on line...
<khoover> 188 where it starts
<willwh> omg
<willwh> I missed your pastebin line
<willwh> blind
<willwh> sorry :D
<khoover> lol,it's alrigh
<khoover> http://pastebin.ca/2090180
<willwh> hmm, I use the cli
<willwh> for db admin
<willwh> sorry I keep scrolling around reading old crap
<willwh> ahaha
<willwh> << tired
<willwh> why not try this; cd /var/www
<khoover> uh hu
<khoover> h
<willwh> sudo mv wordpress/* ../
<khoover> ...do I have to?
<willwh> no
<willwh> I am not sure what the issue is here tbh
<willwh> it;s oddd
<willwh> oh
<willwh> nothing in your wp dir now?
<khoover> no, and nothing in /var/www either
<willwh> erm
<willwh> k
<willwh> I am wondering
<willwh> when you moved these files, was there an .htaccess in the /wordpress dir?
<willwh> that maybe didn't get moved?
<willwh> I am not that familiar with wordpress
<willwh> but maybe it was doing some kind of rewriting or something?
<khoover> there was no .htaccess at all, i think
<khoover> however, my wordpress server is now sitting in /var, so gonna fix that quick
<willwh> k ;]
<willwh> well - .htaccess would be a hidden file
<willwh> also wouldn't be moved with a mv command
<willwh> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/i-destroyed-my-site-default-htaccess
<willwh> I guess you are using a vanilla install though?
<khoover> yeah
<khoover> think i'll just nuke it
<khoover> so, how do i delete the wordpress database?
<khoover> not too familiar with php/mysql anymore
<willwh> through phpynmadmin
<willwh> ?
<khoover> right...how would i get at that? have it installed
<khoover> hey, how do i get wordpress to load by default? i mean, what do i do to change the apache default index to my site's homepage? willwh
<willwh> khoover: hey
<willwh> sorry mate
<willwh> I have a 3 month old son
<willwh> just spent 2.5 hours calming him and finally took a bottle
<willwh> now alseep on my chest
<willwh> he cried for 2 hours :/
<willwh> khoover: so first off, http://yourserver.com/phpmyadmin
<DarwinSurvivor> I can't get ubuntu to upgrade using the alternate-cd
<DarwinSurvivor> keeps unmounting it when I try to "add volume" in software sources
<DarwinSurvivor> nvm, just doing normal upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> grrr :(
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DarwinSurvivor> hey
<BobJonkman>  #Devilled_Eggs are on their way to the !Kwartzlab !Ubuntuca Release Party, leaving at 5:00pm http://ur1.ca/5eo6z !urp
#ubuntu-ca 2011-10-16
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> stuff to do ...BBL
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-11
<dscassel> Ordered the 12.10 DVDs.
<willwh> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-10-12
<genii-around> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2025/detail/
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome! :D
<BobJonkman> genii-around: That's the 25th, not the 18th...
<BobJonkman> I'll be at Ubuntu Hour Waterloo then. So, no road trip to Toronto
<BobJonkman> (as it turns out, I'm not able to go on the 18th either)
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Yes, I had to book in Feb and didn't check the release schedule carefully... I made the (wrong) assumption it was going to be the last Thursday of the month
<BobJonkman> Will you be having the IRC meeting there too?
<genii-around> czajkowski in #ubuntu-locoteams extended the global event time for me to the 27th so it would still get listed under the main Global Release Party events, which was pretty cool. ( it only went to Sun the 21st previously )
<genii-around> BobJonkman: Sure, why not!
<BobJonkman> I'm having a bit of trouble finding a venue for the KW URP.  But trying very hard to hold it on the 20th
 * genii-around checks his calendar
<dscassel> I've got the Ubuntu Hour and a Kwartzlab-related thing keeping me in town on the 25th...
 * dscassel dented the Toronto party saying it was next week.  Will need to dent a correction, probably... :/
<genii-around> Sorry!
<dscassel> No worries, I don't think very many people actually follow @UbuntuWaterloo anyway. :)
<genii-around> There was a discussion earlier in #ubuntu+1 about the iso sizes and ship-it. My guess is they are probably going to ship DVDs
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-10
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: you might want to check your LinkedIn
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-11
<BobJonkman> azend|vps: I've already checked LinkedIn this month.
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: :P
<azend|vps> I've been checking LinkedIn every few days in the last two weeks
<azend|vps> LinkedIn is starting to become an interesting network
<BobJonkman> Expecting somethiing?
<azend|vps> no
<azend|vps> I'm starting to get around to connecting with all of the people I know though
<azend|vps> I figure I should get in touch before people forget me and this is pretty low impact
<BobJonkman> There's some value in that.  I'm seeing many different jobhunt sites (and even IRL recruiters) using and recommending LinkedIn
<BobJonkman> Why not use Classmates.com?
<azend|vps> You should see how much linkedin and other recruiting sites charge to post a job listing
<BobJonkman> or one of the other many social networks?
<azend|vps> they're all upwards of $600
<azend|vps> each
<BobJonkman> I hope the places that fork out $600 are getting value for their money
<BobJonkman> I expect that each job posting gets hundreds of responses (if not thousands (or even more zeroes))
<BobJonkman> And I wonder how many are repostings of others on Monster, Workopolis or Taleo
<BobJonkman> (or vice versa)
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: http://www.workopolis.com/solutions/en/product/job-posting
<BobJonkman> I've been reading that there are 1000 unfilled tech jobs in Waterloo.
<BobJonkman> But if they're counting job postings on the online sites maybe there's only five jobs, repeated 200 times
<azend|vps> I know what The Co-operators pays for listings to be put up on LinkedIn and Workopolis
<azend|vps> I think they also put them up on another paid site too but I can't remember their name
 * BobJonkman looks at that link.  Yowza!
<azend|vps> + the careers website and twitter of course
<azend|vps> + $50 extra for your job posting to be bolded
<BobJonkman> I'm seeing many company's own branded career page actually redirecting to Taleo
<azend|vps> <b></b> costs $50
<azend|vps> :P
<azend|vps> I've never heard of Taleo
<BobJonkman> $25 per HTML element.  I should charge for Web pages at that rate!
<azend|vps> Ooh oracle
<azend|vps> tough luck
<azend|vps> $10 per line
<BobJonkman> Dear Client: Our analysis has revealed that your site is missing approximately 100 <blink> tags.
<azend|vps> + $5 extra if it is a block element
<BobJonkman> Taleo is used by Manulife, RIM (or, I guess, Blackberry)
<BobJonkman> Others too, can't think of them off the top of my head
<azend|vps> Hmm
<BobJonkman> BTW, I'm hoping to see an @azend on the OStatus networks soon!
<azend|vps> haha
<azend|vps> I used to
<azend|vps> What benefit is there these days to running your own SN instance?
<azend|vps> Either you talk to yourself a lot or you connect it with twitter
<BobJonkman> The privacy and security of !selfhosting
<azend|vps> And if you connect it to twitter, you may as well just use twitter
<BobJonkman> There's actually quite an active community: http://www.skilledtests.com/wiki/List_of_Independent_Statusnet_Instances
<BobJonkman> And about six largish open sites inc. https://loadaverage.org/ and https://quitter.se/
<BobJonkman> There are concentrations of communities all interconnected; the one I'm in is big in Free Software (small surprise).
<BobJonkman> Meant to ask you, azend|vps, are you planning a Release Party for 13.10 ?
<azend|vps> Yeah.. I've just been swamped again
<azend|vps> Perhaps a friday night at diyode again?
<BobJonkman> Sounds great!
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: what I want is to set up a localized mesh network and avoid the internet all together for this kind of thing
<azend|vps> We could set up some social networks on there
<BobJonkman> What is "this kind of thing"?
<azend|vps> I have some high power wifi radios that I could use but my mesh network is still a ways out
<azend|vps> this kind of thing being social networks
<azend|vps> or any major proprietary cloud service
<BobJonkman> And just on a private wifi mesh?
<BobJonkman> I thought this might have been it: https://openwireless.org/
<BobJonkman> But it's not.
<azend|vps> with status net and sparkle share, what else do you need :)
<azend|vps> BobJonkman: just on a private internal network
<BobJonkman> You should have a chat with Michael Kaulbach (genii), who's involved with the Toronto Freenet.
<BobJonkman> There was a WiFi mesh component in that, with some sort of central node at the old Linuxcaffee
<azend|vps> Is he in any way involved with nich0las doing the same thing at HackLab.TO?
<BobJonkman> Very likely
 * BobJonkman has to look up sparkle share
<BobJonkman> Ah! I have something similar with ownCloud
<azend|vps> I know
<azend|vps> how well does it work?
<azend|vps> I've heard anywhere from "Own cloud is the best thing since sliced bread" to "OwnCloud is a sack of crap"?
<BobJonkman> ownCloud does a reasonably good job of synching folders
<BobJonkman> Slightly less so sharing media
<BobJonkman> (you can share media by sharing folders, but the native media player will only share to accounts on ownCloud; no public shares)
<BobJonkman> And the calendar works well enough as a CalDAV repository, but the native calendar client sucks
<BobJonkman> The best part (so far) is the "Instant upload" feature - integrated sharing of my Android's camera folder.  I take a picture, and it appears almost immediately
<BobJonkman> Both on the ownCloud Web folder and native Media client, as well as on my computer that's synching the folder
<azend|vps> Yeah, that's pretty cool
<azend|vps> I wish upload speeds in canada weren't quite as bad though
<azend|vps> that would make ownCloud shine
<BobJonkman> There's some degree of media sharing between the Android and ownCloud as well, but you can tell it's really just folder synch underneath.
<BobJonkman> That's not a bad thing, tho.
<BobJonkman> Yup! (Canada upload speeds)
<BobJonkman> That's a good argument to run a community WiFi mesh.
<BobJonkman> Everything runs at WiFi speeds (although multi-hop lag becomes a bottleneck)
<azend|vps> True although that assumes you use wifi as the interconnect
<BobJonkman> Tough to run a wired mesh community network...
<azend|vps> Tougher to get that network connected up with Elora :)
<azend|vps> It's probably easier to do a vpn interconnect via regular internet
<azend|vps> Use openvpn or ipsec ror something
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ca 2013-10-12
<DanAtTrent> Huzzah! A name that wasn't taken. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-08
<Gunfus_> Hi there
<Gunfus_> anyone with experience on 14.01.?
<Gunfus_> I am getting a problem with related to: EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometr: block count 122096646 exceeds size of device (122096624 blocks)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-10-09
<slobby> Anyone here know how to find a program that was installed but software center doesnt say the directory its in?
<genii> How did you install it?
<slobby> With a deb file through software center
<genii> Mostly stuff will go into these places:  /bin  /usr/bin
<slobby> ill check that right quick
<slobby> I see it in there as an executable but how do i execute it?
<genii> For those i usually just type it out in an xterm
<genii> like /usr/sbin/whatever
<slobby> user/bin you mean
<slobby> usr/bin
<genii> You need the leading /
<genii> unless it's in /home/yourname/usr/wherever
#ubuntu-ca 2015-10-07
<BobJonkman> I guess I should be shouting 'Hey genii' in this room...
<BobJonkman> genii Can you put an event on the Ubuntu LoCo calendar for the Ubuntu Release Party you're holding?
<BobJonkman> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/
<BobJonkman> I'm going to bully chaslinux into holding one here.
<BobJonkman> (where "here" is "Kitchener-Waterloo" for me)
<azend|vps> HI BobJonkman!
<BobJonkman> Hey azend|vps ! Where you been?
<azend|vps> here :)
<BobJonkman> :D
<BobJonkman> Still in Guelph, still commuting to Conestoga?
<azend|vps> yup
<azend|vps> last year hopefully
<BobJonkman> Let's see if there's a URP in KW; hope to see you there! (probably at Egg Roll King, if I know Charles)
<genii> BobJonkman: I'll add it as soon as i have some time :)
#ubuntu-ca 2016-10-13
<genii> Cupcake Day today! For anyone in Toronto, Alio Cafe 108 Dundas West, 8pm on for a small 16.10 party,. Free coffee and cupcakes as usual
#ubuntu-ca 2017-10-14
<Jeff_H> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2018-10-08
<ball> Happy Thanksgiving.
